# Is this ok for a new 75 B?



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,I just come back from the range with my new 75B.Today it has 400 rounds through it.How many rounds before its broke in?This target is 25 yards with a rest.Is this ok for a new 75B?Thanks,OLD NAVY


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Most of the 75's I have owned and played with prefered the heavier 124's, and shot tighter groups with them,,mite want to give them a try.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.Old Navy that is a good group and if I had a shot it, I would be doing back flips up and down the line. My old eyes are going to pots at distance anymore. That's why I say if I can keep it in a pie plate at 10yds I am happy. Good luck.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone would have walked away from that group!
Good shooting Old Navy.


----------

